# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Τεστ φωτογραφιες

## IscarioTis

βσβαησξδηδβ

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...1bb1327655.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

ηαγαγαησκσησω 
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...7652cd8f22.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται.... 


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

το χαλασες Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Λεει  

Σφαλμα απορρητου (αν παει καποιος να την ανοιξει ) 





> Μη ασφαλης    https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...1bb1327655.jpg


Αν ηταν πριν http το tapatalk και εγινε https , ισως εκει να ειναι το προβλημα και να εχει σχεση και με την εμφανιση φωτο σε μας που ειμαστε σε πρωτοκολλο http

----------

